# Asking price for my Psychlo-X??



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Due to a recent severe shoulder separation, I'm seriously doubting my ability to enjoy riding CX in the future. My rt shoulder was messed up before the recent accident, and it used to let me know CX rides were an exercise in pain management. Now my lt shoulder is in worse shape than my rt...ugh!

So, I'm thinking about selling my 2011 Psychlo-X (Moots seat post/stem, King headset/BB, King-OP wheels, and Ultegra equipped) and riding my Superfly (only 1 pound heavier - with a front suspension fork) for the CX stuff.

Any idea what I could get for the Moots? I'd keep it as a road bike, but already have several....so another road bike isn't really needed.

Thanks for any help provided.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

What size? Where are you located?


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

It's a 54/located in Redding, CA - never crashed and only about 3k miles on it.


----------

